# rem. 700 trigger ?



## bacon6 (Feb 8, 2015)

Need some help here, I just got a Rem. 700 sendero the trigger was so hard I could hardly shoot it so thanks to the internet I found how to adjust it, Much better now, but there is a bit more "creep" than I would like, my guess is I need to adjust the Over Travel screw,   Is this correct and if so would I turn it in or out to reduce the amount of travel in the trigger???


----------



## wareagle700 (Feb 8, 2015)

What model trigger is it?


----------



## bacon6 (Feb 8, 2015)

All I know is its the original factory trigger, on a gen. 1 model 700 sendero


----------



## jglenn (Feb 8, 2015)

walker trigger.

creep is generally the sear engagement..you can try turning the sear screw in 1/4 turn and see if that helps........... BUT be absolutely sure to recheck the trigger for safety!!.. too little engagement and you'll have a unsafe firearm..

you might try one of Ernie's springs.. they work great in all 700 triggers.


don't try and get below 2 1/2lbs on the rem trigger.. at that point go buy a Timney

http://erniethegunsmith.com/catalog/i13.html


----------



## bacon6 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks think I will end putting a timney on it love the one on my ruger


----------



## Killdee (Feb 9, 2015)

I gave up on the replacement trigger Remington put on my 600 and went with a 2.5 Timney, should have done that in the first place.


----------



## JohnK (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't claim to be a gun guru but I've got/had some old school Remingtons that had the triggers adjusted by the same guy and they seem great to me. I can only compare to a tikka, cz and I have a cz now with a timney and they are not even close. No knowledge of the newer triggers at all but you may just need the right guy on the adjuster. That's just my experience, your results may differ.


----------



## wareagle700 (Feb 9, 2015)

The old Remington triggers can be adjusted safely and still be a great trigger. Its not that it can't be done, it just should only be done by a qualified gunsmith with or someone with plenty of experience with those triggers.

If it were me, I'd replace it with a Timney.


----------



## ScottD (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't usually change triggers on my hunting rifles.  While some of the remington factory triggers are a little stiff - they are reliable and crisp.  I would warn against ajusting it to bare minimum sear engagement.  I have done that before.  I closed a bolt on a round and it fired - that cured me of that mess.

My competition and varmint rifles are another story.  I have always used Jewell triggers on my competition rifles, but it is a common fact - you better always have a spare trigger handy.  They don't like dirt.....any dirt. I also find it necessary to disassemble the trigger each year to clean.  Something that involves tweezers, magnifiers, and alcohol....both to clean with and drink. 

This year I bought a new trigger to replace one of the Jewell triggers.  I had used my spare last year to build a new rifle and needed a new spare.  This time I bought a Bix n Andy.  I have about 100 rounds on it now and it seems great - very consistent.  Time will tell on reliability.  They claim trigger pull weights down to 1 oz., although I set mine at about 1.7 oz.  They also claim the lowest upper sear force, which doesn't hurt either.  Its a completely different design than a Jewell, so I hope I dont have to take it apart.


----------



## jglenn (Feb 9, 2015)

although Scott's example is a benchrest trigger he is cleaning each year this really is something we all should look at. Most all of us  clean our rifle bores and wipe down the outside .. how may take the action out of the stock and clean underneath as well as the trigger.

I always do this to my deer rifle each year and clean the trigger with lighter fluid.. no oil


----------



## Darkhorse (Feb 9, 2015)

Due to the design of the walker trigger it should be mandatory to clean it every year.
I've worked on several, including my own old M700, and while they can be adjusted I no longer recommend it. Mine was set at 3 lbs. for several years with no problems then all of a sudden it began to fire when I closed the bolt.
Luckily I discovered this when checking some resized brass for fit and not with live ammo. It was almost like a Ghost in the trigger.
I'm just going to replace mine with a Timney.


----------



## TCOmega (Mar 1, 2015)

bacon6, I just put a Timney 510 in my 700 5R. Set it for 2.5 lbs. It is super smooth, can't wait to shoot it. Did not have to do any grinding/dremel work on anything either. Dropped right in.


----------



## cmshoot (Mar 1, 2015)

I recommend Rifle Basix and Timney to my students. I really like the Timney #517, it's a straight/flat trigger.


----------



## hpurvis (Mar 7, 2015)

Lots of you tube videos on adjusting the old and new Remington Triggers.


----------

